
Heavily armed drug cops raid retiree’s garden, seize okra plants - forrest_t
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/10/06/heavily-armed-drug-cops-raid-retirees-garden-seize-okra-plants/
======
blakeja
Ragweed grows rampantly where I live and at certain times of the year looks
quite a bit like cannabis. So now I have to worry that the DEA will come smash
down my door over weeds? Terrible Times.

~~~
Scribblenaut9
It'd be pretty nice if they knocked politely and pulled the weeds up for me

------
JoeAltmaier
Raid? They visited him, saw the okra, apologized and left.

~~~
dreamweapon
_Raid?_

Yes, Raid.

The article clearly mentioned "a heavily-armed K9 unit." The property owner
could have easily been killed, in that situation. Why do you feel the need to
describe it as a harmless "visit"?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Police are always armed. They are trained in their use. A K9 unit is an
officer and a dog, trained to be nice to people. This whole article is puffed-
up baloney

~~~
dreamweapon
So the whole thing was more like the neighbor's dog, Spot, crossing your lawn
to pick up a frisbee? Interesting viewpoint.

~~~
talmand
Not at all, that wasn't what was posted at all. But, then, you knew that
didn't you?

